
Ajit Pai's plan leaves US with a gaping consumer protection void say 39 senators - gridscomputing
https://www.commondreams.org/news/2017/12/12/warning-against-abdication-duty-senators-demand-fcc-abandon-net-neutrality-vote
======
tomohawk
"39 senators" \- total fail as an appeal to authority

